# THE PEDAL PUSHER Tee-Shirts (Newport Beach, CA) for 2019 !!!



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 1, 2019)

This is a teaser for what is to come… I am excited to be involved in the resurrection of the famed Pedal Pusher tee-shirt. What started out as “gosh I sure would like to have a couple of those shirts again” is turning into a reality. First mentioned in this thread here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/h...work-the-pedal-pusher-newport-beach-ca.50134/
After a couple of PM’s, texts and phone calls to and from knowledgeable parties we have decided make this awesome tee-shirt design available again.

Attention to detail is key here. Next week I will begin creating a faithful rendering of the original artwork in Adobe Illustrator, from brand new, NOS shirts (just a little shelf wear) that have been lovingly cared for by legendary collector and student of prewar Schwinns, my friend Charlie Churchill, a former Pedal Pusher employee and dear friend of the Pedal Pusher family.

Shirts will be silkscreened on the front pocket and back side of Hanes Beefy-Tees, just like the originals starting in the 1970’s.
Shirts will be made available in the original colors! Hanes still makes shirts with the front pocket in all of the colors originally offered at the shop in Newport Beach, CA. If I am not mistaken the Pedal Pusher shirts were made in: 

*white*
*yellow*
*gold*
*light blue*
*Kelley green*
*forest green*
*red and maybe grey. *
*No black shirts..*

If anyone knows of other colors that were offered back then let me know. Shirts will be fairly priced (guessing $18-$20 range), as I will be sourcing shirts directly from Hanes. I will draw the artwork, have screens made, and pay a local shop to do the silk-screening, take orders, collect money and ship them out. It is not my intention to make money doing this, but it is my intention not to lose any either. I am just facilitating here…

Just wanted to float this out there and see if there is genuine interest. If nothing else, I am making one or two for me! I won't be accepting any money until screens are made, and I have selected a silk-screener. Blank shirts in your desired colors and sizes will be sourced from Hanes and then I will turn in an order. Let me know if you might be interested, and if so what colors, sizes, how many?

I will keep everyone posted on the progress, the next announcement will be to take orders!

Thanks!

Mike

*BACK OF SHIRT* 




*FRONT POCKET *image from @markivpedalpusher


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 1, 2019)

If you do grey or black, I am in.

Large, 1 each


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2019)

Id buy a couple


----------



## mrg (Oct 1, 2019)

Definitely in for at least a couple gray Xl, maybe red or black depending on what print, is ther going to be prints/logos?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 1, 2019)

mrg said:


> Definitely in for at least a couple gray Xl, maybe red or black depending on what print, is ther going to be prints/logos?




Great! They will be 1st generation style shirts, with the artwork on the back like the picture shown here and the pedal (in black) on the front pocket. I don't think they ever came in black. Hoping that answers your question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 1, 2019)

the yellow or kelly green is cool.


Now I am missing the break at zooport.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 1, 2019)

NICE! Im in! Cause...ya know..One can never have too many cool T-shirts!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'd be down for a large light blue if it has the Autocycle graphic on back. Anything on front? V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 1, 2019)

I’d like a Forest Green and a Yellow. LARGE


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm in for one, maybe two. Large white and or grey.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'd like 2 XL  Gold and Forest green. Thanks Mike


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 1, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd be down for a large light blue if it has the Autocycle graphic on back. Anything on front? V/r Shawn



Back of shirt will only come one way, as shown, image of pedal on front pocket. - See edited post above...

image of front pocket from @markivpedalpusher


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 1, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> If you do grey or black, I am in.
> 
> Large, 1 each





piercer_99 said:


> If you do grey or black, I am in.
> 
> Large, 1 each




yes on grey, but the type and imagery on the front and back won't show on a black shirt...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 1, 2019)

Total awesomeness! I got my order in!


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 1, 2019)

Light blue, yellow, & white  in XL please.
Thanks.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 1, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> the yellow or kelly green is cool.
> 
> 
> Now I am missing the break at zooport.




Yes! Me too... I used to body surf between 34th and 40th St., would go to the wedge to watch other fools get thrown onto the sand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh yes, count me in! Large White please!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 1, 2019)

I'll take a couple Mike. I forget how the Hanes are sized. ( Offshore stuff is always undersized/Hanes likely still made in the U.S.A.?) I've put on a few lbs ( ok...10 or 15. Molson Muscle I guess?) over the last few years, weigh about 175 and prefer a loose fitting shirt. Yellow and Kelly green ( Large I guess?). I'll take a couple of XL in grey too!! I'll give one to a pal that was at the shop in the area back in the late 70's/80's. I've been to Mutt's bar on the beach before. Cool place.

 Great idea. Thanks Mike!! Let me know when you need $$.

Bob


----------



## 1motime (Oct 1, 2019)

I will take a couple.  Let us know when they are ready.  Gertrude would be happy!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice I have an old 'original' and made a few copies shirts off the art work some years back...
never went full bore on redoing them ...
glad someone is making the effort!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 1, 2019)

This is great news Mike and lots of colors to choose from !! I’ll send you an order via pm.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 1, 2019)

Try to get XXL if possible ?
If so, I’m in.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2019)

I’ll take two.
2XL Grey, Light Blue.
Thanks!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Oct 1, 2019)

Mike, Great that you are doing this. 
Starting a PC for order Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I'd like to see samples of the colors because I might be in for a couple more. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 2, 2019)

I'll go a couple if they're 100% cotton, thanks.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm also in for a couple, thanks for the effort...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 2, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> I'll go a couple if they're 100% cotton, thanks.




Ok! They are made of “100% soft, ring-spun cotton.” Per company information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see samples of the colors because I might be in for a couple more. Thanks, Shawn




I am going to have some samples
sent to me so I can do some shrink tests and can provide photos of some color options. You can also view information in their website: 
https://www.hanes.com/shop/hanes/hanes-beefy-t-pocket-t-shirt-h5190
Just know that all computer monitors will display color a little differently, same with printers... I will post pictures next to known colors as soon as I get some in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 2, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I'll take a couple Mike. I forget how the Hanes are sized. ( Offshore stuff is always undersized/Hanes likely still made in the U.S.A.?)
> 
> Bob




All good points Bob, they used to be made in USA but made in Haiti now. They are 100% cotton, preshrunk, and they are shrink resistant. Shirts have a 6.1 oz rating, they are pretty thick and well made. Shrink is always a concern, I made a small batch of shirts recently and went with a shirt that the screener recommended. They ran small in all sizes and wasn’t happy. I chose Hanes Beefy T as I was looking for a quality shirt that will last, and it just so happens that the original Pedal Pusher shirts were Hanes Beefy T’s. I am purchasing some today and will do some wash and dry cycles and test for shrink before going to production. Will report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Oct 2, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> All good points Bob, they used to be made in USA but made in Haiti now. They are 100% cotton, preshrunk, and they are shrink resistant. Shirts have a 6.1 oz rating, they are pretty thick and well made. Shrink is always a concern, I made a small batch of shirts recently and went with a shirt that the screener recommended. They ran small in all sizes and wasn’t happy. I chose Hanes Beefy T as I was looking for a quality shirt that will last, and it just so happens that the original Pedal Pusher shirts were Hanes Beefy T’s. I am purchasing some today and will do some wash and dry cycles and test for shrink before going to production. Will report.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Right on Mike. Unless the person wearing person is a young fellow with a very fit frame ( I was at one time...lol...) I think most middle age/older ( can we say mature?  Ha!!  I'm not) dudes prefer some extra room, so thanks for the thorough research and care you are taking. Here I am with what appears to be "'Man boobs". Maybe I need a "manzier" ( like in Seinfeld?) Booby...I mean..Bobby.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 2, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Right on Mike. Unless the person wearing person is a young fellow with a very fit frame...
> 
> View attachment 1072660



You’re well preserved... and we share similar body building traits! Research is necessary for happy shirt wearers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 4, 2019)

I met with Charlie Churchill on Wednesday night who loaned me a brand new (put away in the '80's) Pedal Pusher shirt to use as reference for creating new artwork for the 2019 shirts. Things can now get moving! It was great to see him... he is doing well...   I am excited!


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes please! 2XL any color.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 4, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> I met with Charlie Churchill on Wednesday night who loaned me a brand new (put away in the '80's) Pedal Pusher shirt to use as reference for creating new artwork for the 2019 shirts. Things can now get moving! It was great to see him... he is doing well...   I am excited!
> 
> View attachment 1073541
> 
> View attachment 1073543



Cool......Good man!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 4, 2019)

Seems to be anxious customers!  Christmas is coming!


----------



## kevin x (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm in for one in grey (second choice light blue) size Medium.
Thanks for doing this !


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 5, 2019)

I’d be in for a gray XXL. Thanks for doing these!


----------



## Kstone (Oct 5, 2019)

Super rad. Loooove the pocket. 
I'm in for a medium forest green!!!


----------



## hatz4katz (Oct 5, 2019)

OK, I'll show my ignorance.....
What is the story on the Pedal Pusher bike shop?
Cool shirts, by the way!
Thank you.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m not sure, if this helps, but here is a copy of the original image that the Pedal Pushers T-Shirt was made from.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 5, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’m not sure, if this helps, but here is a copy of the original image that the Pedal Pushers T-Shirt was made from.View attachment 1073774




Oh that helps a lot. That is exactly what I need. I just knew the image on the shirt was inspired from another image. Thank you. Where did yo find that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 5, 2019)

Black or Navy Blue and I'd be in for a couple XL


----------



## Michael Boyd (Oct 5, 2019)

I’ll take:
1 XL in red
1 XL in blue


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> i.d. buy a couple



Size/colors wanted?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> NICE! Im in! Cause...ya know..One can never have too many cool T-shirts!



Sizes/colors wanted?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

1motime said:


> I will take a couple.  Let us know when they are ready.  Gertrude would be happy!



Size and color(s) please...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> Try to get XXL if possible ?
> If so, I’m in.



XXL is available - colors wanted?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Mike, Great that you are doing this.
> Starting a PC for order Thanks!



Please let me know Sizes and color desired... thanks!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> I'll go a couple if they're 100% cotton, thanks.



They 100% cotton for each color as far as I can tell. Sizes/colors please...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 7, 2019)

If your Forest green looks like the one on this chart..Its the one I would like in a XL please


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello @bikesnbuses,

I don't really like going off of charts displayed on a monitor, but I would say yes it looks similar, but it is called DEEP FOREST (its pretty dark), you might like the KELLY GREEN better... Here is the Hans chart:


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 7, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Size/colors wanted?



2xl grey and royal blue please


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 7, 2019)

If this circled in blue is the Kelly green(And because its lighter/better for the graphics) Ill do that (Kelly green)instead..Thanks!Jeff


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 7, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> If this circled in blue is the Kelly green(And because its lighter/better for the graphics) Ill do that (Kelly green)instead..Thanks!Jeff




Yes Jeff, Agreed, the Deep Forest green is too dark in my opinion. Kelly green it is, in XL. Noted.


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 7, 2019)

If it’s not too late I’d like to change my order. 
One Kelly green and One yellow. 
Size Large.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 8, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> If this circled in blue is the Kelly green(And because its lighter/better for the graphics) Ill do that (Kellygreen)instead..Thanks!JeffView attachment 1075036




*A general announcement here: 2 points.*

1. Jeff @bikesnbuses has nailed it... the Forest Green shirts are too dark for the artwork and the Kelly green is a better option in my opinion. For those who have requested Forest Green I'd like to use the Kelly green shirts if that is ok with you. For those of you that have requested Forest Green shirts if you could please give me your blessing I would appreciate it. Thanks!
1a. Black shirts have the same inherent problem and I might be reversing the colors of the Autocycle image to make it work (ie: white frame with black points, or add a white stroke around the perimeter of the whole thing).
2. While I will be trying to get the best quality shirts at the lowest price, there may be some here on the CABE who are on fixed incomes or are not as fortunate as others and I would like to extend a few shirts at reduced cost or possibly free to a select few. If you know somebody who would like a shirt and can afford to buy them one, I'm all for it, but if you are reading this and truly won't be able to afford approximately $20+ shipping for a shirt, let me know and I will send you one. I will limit this to the first 5 registered CABERS in need who respond to me and then humanitarian efforts shut down. If I check your posts and see that you just bought or sold a deluxe original paint bike I will defer to the next responder. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Here is what I would like--three shirts in size large. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Oct 8, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Size and color(s) please...



Put me on the list for one green in XL  I appreciate your offer to help out those who might be on a budget.  Lots of that going around these days.  I guess I fall in that category but pass it on to someone who really needs the help.  Everyone is going through something.  Looking forward to the shirt.  I went to Gertrude's shop many times.  Mostly window shopping and dreaming!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 8, 2019)

As soon as you have a price I can figure out if I can buy two or just one according to my budget. have already sent a message and gotten you response earlier last week. I think you'll sell a million and two of 'em!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 16, 2019)

This is a fun little project, and long overdue. Hanes Beefy Tees and Gildan shirts are going through the shrink test, though I found out that Gildan shirts are not available in more than half of the sizes and colors for 5-6 weeks - so I think they will be a no-go, and the Hanes are running a little small after a wash and dry - I will find a suitable shirt. I want you guys and girls to be satisfied with the finished product, I want to get this right.

Silk-screen artwork is coming along, just adding details a little at a time. A sneak peek:


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 17, 2019)

I have both brands in my size (2XL) and no eeal problems with either.  Which sizes are the Gildan shirts in and maybe you can just mix the order.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 17, 2019)

You are doing a great job.  I don't think anyone is in a rush.  The quality of the shirt and finished project should be the first priority.  If one brand is better than maybe that is the deciding factor.  Along with this not being a loser for you.  Thanks for the effort!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 17, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> I have both brands in my size (2XL) and no eeal problems with either.  Which sizes are the Gildan shirts in and maybe you can just mix the order.



Good to know, I thought about mixing the order too, but logistics could be difficult. I want to find one supplier to keep it simple.


----------



## lounging (Oct 17, 2019)

If you can make the shirts with a polyester/cotton blend I'm in!


----------



## REC (Oct 19, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Hello @bikesnbuses,
> 
> I don't really like going off of charts displayed on a monitor, but I would say yes it looks similar, but it is called DEEP FOREST (its pretty dark), you might like the KELLY GREEN better... Here is the Hans chart:
> 
> ]View attachment 1075024




I see the XXXL (3XL) size noted, I would like two, one in red (left side, fourth row) and one in blue (last row on right), please advise....
Thanks a million!

REC


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 20, 2019)

In the 80's I literally bought dozens of these Pedal Pusher t-shirts. I lived in Santa Cruz at that time and every time there was a bike meet in southern  California I stopped by Pedal Pusher to get some to bring back to the other bike folks in Santa Cruz-San Jose-Los Gatos. We all got together for rides and it seemed everyone was wearing one of these shirts-they were so cool-it became the official bike ride shirt! The ones who can remember the great times at the Pedal Pusher and the folks that worked there-these t-shirts have a special memory. Most of us have worn these shirts so far down that the Goodwill store won't even accept them.  I have placed an order with Mike for several t-shirts. When the discussion came up about shrinkage-I took a serious look at my other t-shirts I wear regularly and have modified/upped my order size. What I have found is that the t's that fit me well are actually larger than I thought(my wife got me the next size up) because some were as Mike said-looked like sausage casings!  I even joked with Mike that although I might be an xl from the chest up/the bottom half(belly area) was an easy 2xl (xxl). As most of these t's nowadays are made offshore-they tend to be on the small size-actually like a size smaller than we are use to. I'm also not one to air dry my t-shirt. It gets washed and tossed in the drier till its dry(fully cooked as Mike says). It doesn't hurt to order the next size up-after a few washings it'll be perfect or going to be at its smallest fit. If you order too small a 't' then it'll end being one to pass on to your kids or the wife can use it to dust furniture! I know Mike is going all out to make this venture a success-buying different brands of t-shirts and wearing them-multiple washings and subjecting them to the heat-shrinking home driers. Mike is doing this so as to make it the best product available. All this before the first one comes off the 'press'! Awesome!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 4, 2019)

Artwork almost done...will be complete and ready to make screens by the end of this week!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks great ! Looking forward to the finished product...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah, that’s looking really good.
A few examples of one of the other Pedal Pusher classic designs showed up at the swap meet yesterday, and they captured the feeling of the originals perfectly.
The color choices were probably way better than they were back in the day, but these shirts sure brought back the memories.






I think these will be available from, @cyclonecoaster.com
So, if you like what you see, give Frank a buzz.
I’m sure, he can help you out.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 5, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, that’s looking really good.
> A few examples of one of the other Pedal Pusher classic designs showed up at the swap meet yesterday, and they captured the feeling of the originals perfectly.
> The color choices were probably way better than they were back in the day, but these shirts sure brought back the memories.




Thanks @cyclingday, I was there! but did not get to meet you, but talked to @cyclonecoaster.com, @markivpedalpusher, @oddball and and an old acquaintance Whizzer John K. and many others. There was also a guy who was selling the CWC shirts named Mark, does anybody know his CABE name or how I can get in touch with him? I enjoyed talking to him too. 

So the artwork is detailed for sure, and probably overkill, but I don't want to interpret the original Schwinn artwork and leave details out. The screening process through lower resolution screens on fabric will be a good filter and tone it down a little. It takes a little longer to do it this way but the end result will be much better than just using a printed shirt for reference. That said, if anybody wants to re-issue decals that are no longer available, or has a design in their head (logos or maybe even an illustration of your bike) and want to see it developed I will make a study of it - creating vector art in the highest resolution. 

Mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 5, 2019)

@OC_Rolling_Art Mark's cabe handle is @tripple3 - It was great to see you!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 5, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> @OC_Rolling_Art Mark's cabe handle is @tripple3 - It was great to see you!




Likewise! Thanks Mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 4, 2019)

Finally, YES! Actually getting close! Screens will be made by early next week... I am not yet accepting funds but very close to starting production.

I will be doing the following soon:

Announcing firm pricing and color choices
Contacting all that PM'd me for orders to confirm colors and sizes - I already have a spread sheet going
Accepting payment
After orders are confirmed I will be ordering blank shirts so this will take a few days, if I don't get them from the screener locally.
After the above is done and in place - start printing shirts!
Shipping shirts!
Wearing the first generation Pedal Pusher shirt I have been wanting to wear for more than 25 years!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2019)

The artwork looks great!
I just did a small run of shirts for myself, and now, I have a better idea, of what an ordeal it is.





So, I can appreciate all of the work you’ve gone through up to this point.
Definitely put me down for a couple of 2XL’s
Color to be determined when you get ready to go.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 5, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> The artwork looks great!
> I just did a small run of shirts for myself, and now, I have a better idea, of what an ordeal it is.View attachment 1106095
> View attachment 1106096
> So, I can appreciate all of the work you’ve gone through up to this point.
> ...




Cool thanks @cyclingday, yes there are many little details... so if you are interested in making a run of the Indian shirts I’ll order one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Cool thanks @cyclingday, yes there are many little details... so if you are interested in making a run of the Indian shirts I’ll order one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let me know what size you would like.


----------



## T1Callahan (Dec 5, 2019)

Count me In for a LG in Ash, or White or Light blue, but ill wait for the official announcement. The graphics are top notch, great work.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 5, 2019)

@OC_Rolling_Art you nailed the artwork - I'm excited!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 10, 2019)

Silk Screens being made today! SHIRT SOURCING DECIDED AND ANNOUNCED later this week, will begun taking formal orders then. Mike


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 17, 2019)

*Here is an update on the shirts with some detail...*

After personally purchasing shirts from several manufacturers and running them through the washer and hot dryer for shrink testing, I finally found one that passed the test. I even sent one to a fellow CABER and he helped scratch the Hanes Beefy Tees off the list. All shirts are 3-color silk-screened image on the back, and single black screened logo on the front pocket. *Dark colors like black, navy blue, charcoal heather wont work with this design so please choose from any of the other lighter colors.* So here are the shirt choices:


*SHORT SLEEVE Pocket Tee* -* I threw this one in the dryer on high for extra minutes and put it on, wore it to work today. Comfortable. Tear-away tag.*
Allstyle (by Gildan) Heavyweight Pocket Shirt #1905 100% cotton except both "heather" colors 50/50 cotton/polyester.
See here for color choices:  https://www.ssactivewear.com/p/alstyle/1905 *The Black, Navy and Charcoal Heather will be too dark for the imagery, so only 6 colors available.*





Size Small-XL $18.00
................2XL $20.00
................3XL $22.00
Buying more than 6 shirts at a time? Take $10.00 off.
Buying more than 10 or more shirts at a time? Get one FREE.

Shipping  (1) $4.80 USPS 1st Class
.................(2) $6.80 USPS 1st Class
.................(7) $14.35 USPS Priority Flat Rate (*up to 7 XL shirts will fit)
...............(12) $19.95 USPS Priority Flat Rate (*up to 12 XL shirts will fit)
All come with tracking. *Flat Rate box quantities will adjust slightly based on size of shirt - I will eat the difference.


*LONG SLEEVE Pocket Tee YES!*
Gildan Ultra Cotton - 6 colors except *Black and Navy are too dark*, so 4 colors available.
See here for color choices: https://www.mygildan.com/store/category/category.jsp?N=2595942008&categoryId=cat20001 (scroll down to 2410)


Size Small-XL $22.00
................2XL $24.00
................3XL $25.00
Buying more than 6 shirts at a time? Take $12.00 off.
Buying more than 10 or more shirts at a time? Get one FREE.

Shipping  (1) $6.00 USPS 1st Class
.................(2) $8.75 USPS Parcel Post
.................(5) $14.35 USPS Priority Flat Rate (*up to 5 XL shirts will fit)
.................(8) $19.95 USPS Priority Flat Rate (*up to 8 XL shirts will fit)
All come with tracking. *Flat Rate box quantities will adjust slightly based on size of shirt - I will eat the difference.


*TIMELINE*

The screens are made, I should receive a test print on Thursday night (will post pic on Friday if all goes to plan).
Paid orders by this Friday, 12/20 would be ideal, and will get in the first run, but there may be a little more time. It takes 4-5 days to get shirts after my shirt order is placed, excluding the Christmas holiday.
First run will be approximately January 3rd, 2020, and if a little more time is needed to get orders in, or by the screener, then first run could slip to the week of January 6th.
Depending on a couple of factors like lead time for shirts (about 5 business days) and production lead time (about 4-5 days), I could be shipping either the week of January 6th or the week of January 13th, if this timeline is to be met I'll need to get your orders in please. If anything changes I will announce.
*ORDER INFORMATION: **PLEASE SEND PM HERE for ORDER INFORMATION*
All I need is:

Full Name
Shipping address
Size(s), Color(s), Quantity - PLEASE INCLUDE AN ALTERNATE COLOR CHOICE, just in case your color/size is on back order. I AM TOLD ALL OPTIONS ARE IN STOCK!
*Please specify short and or long sleeve.*
MANY of you sent me a pre-order based on colors shown early on in this thread, I will reach back out to you with color substitutes. Please take a look at the links and order from the colors shown in this post from Allstyle (short sleeve) and Gildan (long sleeve).
Payment:
PayPal Friends and Family, or add 3% - send to *mike@rainbowtoned.com*
US Postal Money Orders.........................send to Mike Shickler, PO Box 2257, Huntington Beach, CA 92647

Let's do this... Thanks!


----------



## REC (Dec 17, 2019)

Mike, I'd like two short sleeved ones, Size 3X - 1 Kelly Green, I Royal Blue. Sending 50.80 to the Paypal listed - Alternate color - Red
Thank you!!
Roland E Culberson
6884 Florida Drive
Lantana, FL 33462-3781
561-310-4569

* You've sent $50.80 USD to mike@rainbowtoned.com*


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks @REC and to all the others who have placed orders! If you want to get a short or long sleeve pocket shirt from the first production run you still have a few days to get an order in - just send me a PM with what you want. Thanks all! Mike


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 18, 2019)

*1st TEST PRINT!*

So here are some images of the very first Pedal Pusher (test print) shirt made this morning at my screener. I don't believe this shirt has been made since the mid '80's. Very happy with the result! You can barely see it, but there is a white key-line around the bike that will make it pop on most shirt colors. Ready for production... Let's get orders in everybody! I want to place an order for shirt blanks and then turn these on.  Mike


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 20, 2019)

Just a reminder guys and gals, if you are ordering 6 or more shirts of any type or size take $10.00 off, and if 12 or more (any combination) you get a free shirt of your choice, short or long sleeve, any size/color. Three members will be getting refunds via PayPal today.

*Also, if you get your orders in to me by midnight Sunday December 22nd You will be in the first shipment in January. Let me know. Thanks everybody!*


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> You’re well preserved... and we share similar body building traits! Research is necessary for happy shirt wearers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got my order in Mike, in a PM, just need a total $$. Being in Canada, postage will be more. I don't want you to get burned on postage. Probably best to ship Express USPS. So for a flabby guy like me would a XL give me room to grow?  Bob


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2019)

Just back from a Xmas/retirement food and beverage fest. I'm not a cheapskate, but free beer and pizza....?? ( these are close friends that I have provided the same for) and I feel I need to up the t-shirt size. At age 62, aches and pains, meds, and retirement, I've "lowered the fitness bar" and no longer see a "ripped" physique in my future ( I was there many years ago).  Ha!! My caloric intake has not reduced in proportion to my physical output. E =MC Squared = SH*T Locker. ( Not to mention my Girlfriend loves to bake, and she hides the butter tarts and shortbread, Mars bars slices in the basement freezer...where my mancave is?  WTF?....no lock on the freezer, late night..what you gonna do?)


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 20, 2019)

Well I am right behind you at 55. I do try and eat well but it is difficult sometimes...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Well I am right behind you at 55. Just getting home from beer and pizza with he work crew myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No Sh**. Cool. I feel like the Hindenburg. I switched to rye and ginger after pizza, played some pool ( now that's not going to burn off much?) but put the denim overalls on when I got home. You can park a Mac truck in my overalls ( I have lots of them). Glad you had some fun. Great work on the T's. We all appreciate your efforts.TONS of work.  Bob


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi Mike,
PayPal just sent as well as a PM with my personal info.

Thanks
EA


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 22, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Hi Mike,
> PayPal just sent as well as a PM with my personal info.
> 
> Thanks
> EA




Thanks Edward! Much appreciated... Mike


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey Everybody,  Thanks to all of you who have placed firm, paid orders with me for your Pedal Pusher shirts. I will be placing the order for blank shirts in your sizes and colors tomorrow morning (12/23) for the first run. *FOR ALL OTHERS STILL WANTING SOME PEDAL PUSHER SHIRTS, just let me know by 9am PST Monday, 12/23 and I will get you in. 

If you prefer to wait for the next run in early 2020, there will be some additional choices offered; woman's tees, and men's and women's tank tops.*

Thanks and Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and celebrate Kwanzaa, Winter Solstice, Boxing Day, Los Posadas, Chinese New Year and Happy Holidays to all. Festivus for the rest of us.

Mike - OC_Rolling_Art


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> *FOR ALL OTHERS STILL WANTING SOME PEDAL PUSHER SHIRTS, just let me know by 9am PST Monday, 12/23 and I will get you in. *



These Look Great!
P.M. Sent to order 2


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> These Look Great!
> P.M. Sent to order 2
> View attachment 1113417




Yes they do... Thanks Mark!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

If you decide to do a second run  without pocket and the colors you first posted please let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> If you decide to do a second run  without pocket and the colors you first posted please let me know. V/r Shawn



Let know what colors and sizes and I may be able to order them this morning...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Let know what colors and sizes and I may be able to order them this morning...




Post #58 was what I was after. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey everybody,

Just an update here... My silk-screener is making shirts starting today and I will take delivery of them this Thursday or Friday. I should be able to start packaging and shipping these out early to middle of next week. Those of you who are local to me and wanted to pick them up, I will let you know when you can come by. It was nice to meet some of you for the first or second time on yesterday's @cyclonecoaster.com ride in beautiful Long Beach, CA... @mrg @tripple3 @cyclingday @oddball 

I'll make another run in early March, there may be additional colors available, as well as sans pocket shirts, men and women's tanks.

Thanks again!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 9, 2020)

*THE PEDAL PUSHER Tee-Shirts (Newport Beach, CA) for 2020 !!!*

I am happy to say that shirts are well into production and I will have them tomorrow night... the design really pops on these two colors! Shipping soon!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 9, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> *THE PEDAL PUSHER Tee-Shirts (Newport Beach, CA) for 2020 !!!*
> 
> I am happy to say that shirts are well into production and I will have them tomorrow night... the design really pops on these two colors! Shipping soon!
> 
> ...





insert Jeopardy theme music...


----------



## Iankerby (Jan 9, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> *THE PEDAL PUSHER Tee-Shirts (Newport Beach, CA) for 2020 !!!*
> 
> I am happy to say that shirts are well into production and I will have them tomorrow night... the design really pops on these two colors! Shipping soon!
> 
> ...



Can I order medium size thanks.

Sent from my Nokia 8 Sirocco using Tapatalk


----------



## Iankerby (Jan 9, 2020)

Iankerby said:


> Can I order medium size thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 Sirocco using Tapatalk



Red shirt

Sent from my Nokia 8 Sirocco using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 11, 2020)

Iankerby said:


> Red shirt
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 Sirocco using Tapatalk




Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 11, 2020)

All shirts are done. I’ll start packaging them up and mailing late next week. Thank you all for your orders! Over 95 pounds of shirts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 15, 2020)

Packaging has begun, I thank you all for your patience, as I am working 70+ hour weeks at my day job currently, but am determined to get your shirts in the mail! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 24, 2020)

Receiving has begun.

Thank you.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 24, 2020)

These Pedal Pusher t-shirts are 'the bomb'!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 24, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> These Pedal Pusher t-shirts are 'the bomb'! View attachment 1129276




This is just the best photo (and caption) I’ve seen in a long while!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 6, 2020)

@Freqman1 - email sent regarding post #58 and the second run of shirts...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 24, 2020)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  >>>>>>>>>>>>>GREAT SHIRTS<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

